# Who's Going Saturday



## CharlesH (Sep 14, 2004)

With all the weather being expected at the end of the week who is still going to go hunting on Saturday?  I've been trying to follow the chance for rain and now they have it down to a 20% chance with winds at 7mph.......what are ya'll thinking??


----------



## Cward (Sep 14, 2004)

I'll be out, good Lord's willing!


----------



## sr.corndog (Sep 14, 2004)

*who's going saturday*

I plan to hunt saturday and sunday all the rain and wind the deers will probably want to feed on all the acorns, percimimmons and muscidines that will be on the ground.


----------



## CharlesH (Sep 14, 2004)

*i agree*

I was kinda figuring the same thing, i just hope that the rain either stays far enought west or it just gets on by, from the track now it looks as though it will stay far enought west, i'm just worried about the wind.


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 14, 2004)

I hope to go down Friday and stay the whole weekend.  I've got to get something with the new bow in order to break it in...


----------



## CharlesH (Sep 14, 2004)

*good plan*

Huntnut, 
I agree even though my bow isn't new this is the first year i've had the time needed to feel comfortable bow hunting and i'm itching for my first deer.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 15, 2004)

I am usually off work Thursdays and Fridays but because it looks like a washout this week and because I was offered the work, I will spend them here at LM. I still may take Saturday or a off a few days next week and try to make up for it. I regret not being able to take advantage of hunting during this new moon. It will be bright by the end of next week and I just prefer hunting after dark nights. Of course, I can't always be choosey about it.  

You folks that might need to, don't forget to take your chainsaws to clear your ATV trails. I would expect with all the wind and rain forecasted there will be a lot of trees down.

Good luck,

Al


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 15, 2004)

I really need to be at a friends wedding. He has told me he will understand if I ain't there  

My wife ain't so understanding  

Looks like I'll be in Monroe Cty for a Sunday evening hunt this week!


----------



## garndawg (Sep 15, 2004)

*If'n the creek don't rise...*

I'll be out Saturday morn, provided Ivan isn't parked right on top of us...

Got a new spot up by Allatoona I'm wanting to try.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Sep 15, 2004)

*guess it depends*

depends on what Ivan does.  If it's not pouring rain, I'll be there.


----------



## S.Dailey (Sep 15, 2004)

I'll be there with my magnum porta roof.


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 15, 2004)

Charles this should be a good weekend to nail one.  I just checked the weather for Saturday and Sunday in Franklin GA/Heard County and their calling for possible scattered showers Saturday and just overcast on Sunday with highs in the low to mid 70's....  

Sounds like good huntin weather to me as long as it's not windy...


----------



## mpowell (Sep 15, 2004)

*i'm planning to*

currently, the weather is supposed to be partly to mostly cloudy this weekend with only a 20% chance of rain where in my area.  let's hope it stays that way.

looks like ivan's going to stay west enough to make this weekend decent for me.  however, we've got jeanne brewing up now and it might cause trouble by the end of next week.  

what a mess!


----------



## CARVER (Sep 15, 2004)

*saturday*

count me in!


----------



## CharlesH (Sep 15, 2004)

Well i believe i'll head home friday and go, i'm hoping that Haralson County is far enough west that the weather will be pushed by by Saturday morning or atleast afternoon.


----------

